# Calgary over here



## phaxtris (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi from calgary, 16 year experienced welder with some small training in machine work during highschool (winnipeg), college, and a very small amount through the workplace.

Toying around with the idea of getting a mill and lathe as i always enjoyed running them and could make some use of custom parts for my own projects...and im sure i could find other things to build 
That brings me to the next stage......being blown away at how expensive the import machines have gotten in the last few years and looking to the used market....wich lands me here, local-ish forums are always the best place to look for used gear, and im sure it wont take long for me to get well beyond the basic skills i learned so many years ago

bringing up another point, where are the calgary people buying material....i did a quick look through some old posts and it seems like a lot of guys are hitting metal supermarket....there has to be somewhere better for brass and 1018


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome from NE Calgary.


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 11, 2021)

@phaxtris Welcome!

I am a big believer in the used market for value and variety.  People here can help you evaluate the pros and cons of the brand/type, and even help you evaluate a specific lathe if you need it.


----------



## Crosche (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NW Calgary. 

There is a new metal supply store on 41st Ave NE just West of Edmonton Trail. I believe the name is Calgary Metals. Not a ton of selection, but his prices seem to be reasonable. 

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## DPittman (Mar 11, 2021)

phaxtris said:


> Hi from calgary, 16 year experienced welder with some small training in machine work during highschool (winnipeg), college, and a very small amount through the workplace.
> 
> Toying around with the idea of getting a mill and lathe as i always enjoyed running them and could make some use of custom parts for my own projects...and im sure i could find other things to build
> That brings me to the next stage......being blown away at how expensive the import machines have gotten in the last few years and looking to the used market....wich lands me here, local-ish forums are always the best place to look for used gear, and im sure it wont take long for me to get well beyond the basic skills i learned so many years ago
> ...


What's sort of brass stock are you looking for?


----------



## Hruul (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## phaxtris (Mar 11, 2021)

DPittman said:


> What's sort of brass stock are you looking for?



nothing in particular at the moment, i am just thinking ahead for general stock, i got one quote back from ryerson for full lengths of 6061 and 1018 in various sizes, but no brass, not enough volume for them to ship it up from the states, i would probabaly need a 5000lb order to be worth it for them,and to top it off i didnt work out the exact price per lb, but it wasnt great


----------



## DPittman (Mar 12, 2021)

phaxtris said:


> nothing in particular at the moment, i am just thinking ahead for general stock, i got one quote back from ryerson for full lengths of 6061 and 1018 in various sizes, but no brass, not enough volume for them to ship it up from the states, i would probabaly need a 5000lb order to be worth it for them,and to top it off i didnt work out the exact price per lb, but it wasnt great


The reason I ask I bought  some 2" round and could sell some.  I also have some small 3/8" square aluminum and some rectangular aluminum , I think 1/2" x 3/8".


----------



## PeterT (Mar 12, 2021)

Crosche said:


> There is a new metal supply store on 41st Ave NE just West of Edmonton Trail. I believe the name is Calgary Metals. Not a ton of selection, but his prices seem to be reasonable.
> Chad



Is this the place you are referring to?
https://www.calgarymetalmarket.com/


----------



## DPittman (Mar 12, 2021)

FYI Aluminum is on sale at Princess Auto now.  Their regular price is high but I think it is at 40% off now.


----------



## phaxtris (Mar 12, 2021)

DPittman said:


> FYI Aluminum is on sale at Princess Auto now.  Their regular price is high but I think it is at 40% off now.



oh man even 40% off is to much, federal carrys aluminum at normal-ish prices



DPittman said:


> The reason I ask I bought  some 2" round and could sell some.  I also have some small 3/8" square aluminum and some rectangular aluminum , I think 1/2" x 3/8".



i dont have any use for it at the moment, i was actually hoping that ryerson or someone would bring in or stock full legnths at a reasonable price, it wouldnt be a problem for me to buy full lengths of common sizes and sell it at very close to cost, saving myself and others from getting gouged at the various other retailers. As most of the small scale suppliers deal in standard structural steel i dont feel i would be stepping on anyones toes (im not worried about msm, those guys pay for a whole days wages with 1 length of hss)


----------



## BMW Rider (Mar 13, 2021)

DPittman said:


> FYI Aluminum is on sale at Princess Auto now.  Their regular price is high but I think it is at 40% off now.



Back when the Calgary North store was moving they were clearing everything out at the old location, I got a length of the 1" aluminum round bar. I've used a little of it, but it is really soft and gummy stuff and does not machine very nicely.


----------

